# Details of the Next Hamm show?



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Having missed this hamm show due to not having a passport, we wanted to be prepared for the next one.

Is it June or Septemeber?

Where do the coaches run from, and how much are they?

Are lodgings included in the price, is it sort your own, or is it a one day thing?

Thanks


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Next show is june 5th.
I think ?


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

id also like to know this




GothGirl said:


> Having missed this hamm show due to not having a passport, we wanted to be prepared for the next one.
> 
> Is it June or Septemeber?
> 
> ...


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

june 5th and coach runs from lincoln


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Translated this from their not overly great site

_Advance bookings for Terraristika on 05/06/2010
We thank all visitors and exhibitors for a successful Terraristika. Advance bookings for the 05 __From June 2010 we take the phone back 23/03/20105th_ June it is
Not the best show to go to, as most hatchlings haven't hatched yet, and most of last years have already sold.
Wait til the september show.


----------



## missy_moo (Oct 9, 2008)

tarantulabarn said:


> june 5th and coach runs from lincoln


 
How much is it each and what does it include?


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 23, 2007)

missy_moo said:


> How much is it each and what does it include?


I wasn't planning on running a coach in June tbh, but if I get enough demand I may consider it, anyone interested please PM me with the title 'Hamm June' and i'll collate the numbers and make my decision, so far however the next european show I intend to do is Hamm September 2010.

Jock.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeh im interested as im planning to go to hamm for the first time this year whether it be in june or september


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm organising the trip to September one - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...etings/490066-hamm-trip-september-2010-a.html

You might be interested


----------

